
Mobile Matures and Consolidates - worldvoyageur
http://avc.com/2016/09/mobile-matures-and-consolidates/
======
worldvoyageur
Summary:

-time spent on digital only grew 2% last year (in the US). This is the new normal. If advertising is your revenue model, you aren't in a growing market any more.

\- ten of the top twenty mobile apps are owned by Google, Facebook or Apple.
This is also a new normal.

\- millenials are also drawn to different, non-mainstream apps. Snapchat, for
instance. It is here where entrepreneurs have an opportunity to shake things
up.

